# what is a good hunting seat?



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

i am looking at buying a hunting vest for coyote hunting. i want to be able to carry all my calls and have a comfy seat. i hunt in country that dont have many trees sometimes, so i'd like a self supporting seat in the vest. is there anything out there like that?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have heard great things about the cabelas kickstand.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

there a couple of differant turkey vests that have built in seats also,with lots of pocketst for calls and such

never tried them myself,as i hunt turkey from a blind,and use a tripod blind chair.

in the summer months i will use my blind and gear for yotes,in the winter months i just put the tripod stool in some brush for hunting yotes

keeps my butt out of the snow,and keeps my eyes up high enough to see around


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I have used several of my turkey vests and they work well.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

+1 on itzDirty- Several friends swear by them -not at them!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> 87 pizzas.....yep that's right.....87 large pizzas.....eat'em over a 4-5 month period.....let settle to your butt....and have a seat guys.LOL


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but then what happens when you sit too long, does it squish out like the dough and then you cant get back in the pickup?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I have heard great things about the cabelas kickstand.


I have the Cabela's "kickstand" vest. I love it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Tactical-Tatr-II-MORE-Vest/1321324.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dturkey%2Bvest%26x%3D18%26y%3D11%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=turkey+vest&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

i'll have to look into it more, but i've heard good things about the speedy yote vest to. thanks everyone that replied. i might just try those pizzas.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Dont do it.......No...No....not the pizzas.....you will get hooked on them. (dont ask how I know this). :hot:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

+1 for the Cabelas kickstand vest. If you do a search you can find the sku for it then start calling different Cabelas until you find it.....they will ship.

I got mine from a AZ store. a bit steep @ $160ish but it has everything you need.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I love mine... here is a short demo video I made.





Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Crap...link to you tube didn't work with the phone...do a search on you tube
"Cabelas kickstand yote vest" and you should find it.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

they finally got it back in :clapclap:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great video on the vest. I know that if I took it out and leaned back, I'd be there for a hour taking a nap.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I use a seat like the les Johnson seat. Different brand but cabelas stopped carrying it. It's light, has a shoulder strap, comfortable, and waterproof. No pockets or vest though.....


----------

